# Help with packing



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have no packing for long trips experience but that doesn’t stop me from commenting😀

It looks like the rope is meant to go in the channel (between the two ridges) on the side and underneath the ridge on the front of the pannier. That to me would be more helpful than behind the box (which I assume ‘behind’ being between box and horse). If you put it under the front ridge without securing it vertically I think there is a strong possibility that it would come off if it was rubbed up against something like a tree or it took a violent shaking like a horse bucking.

Otherwise, best of luck with the trip.


----------



## Patakonia (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for your reply! Yeah with behind the box, I meant between the box and the horse. That's the way I've seen it done in some videos, but since my boxes have the possibility of having rope go between those to little "things" ( can't find a good word in English, sorry) it would feel better as then there's no chance of the rope rubbing on the horse


----------



## Patakonia (Oct 5, 2018)

And one more ( or two 🙂) questions. As you see in my picture, this is the way I've used that orange-black rope. Other way to use it would be to tie bowline or something to both ends of the rope and hang the boxes from those loops. Does it make much difference? Feels that by making those loops and having the rope pass around the box, the rope will become very short and there's not much room for adjusting.

And the second question. I bought the "H-style top bag" from Custom Pack Rigging. Do you have the boxhitch ( or diamond or whatever you're using) also secure the H-bag into the packsaddle or do you just use the nylon straps on the H-bag?

I'm very grateful to hear all views and opinions!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I've not used panniers. But I have suspended bulky things on the sides using the barrel hitch on a saddle similar to a Decker. What you have looks like it should work. Do you have time to put some weight in the boxes and test it before your trip? 


Looks like you also have a lip on the front of the box to run the rope all the way around. I don't think that would be any more secure than how you have it now. But it might keep it more steady as the horse is moving.


The first photo shows another rope attached to the cinch. Is that securing the top pack? That should also help keep the box from moving too much. 


Hope that helps some.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

And please, please, PLEASE, post pictures of your adventure!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

hey @Hondo , I think you have experience packing.. any words of wisdom?


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

subbing as I know nothing about packing but was on my bucket list...


----------



## Patakonia (Oct 5, 2018)

Thank you for your replies! Cordillera cowboy: yes, attached to one of the cinches is a rope that goes around the "whole thing", horse and the boxes. One week of the trip behind now, I have to say the first days were interrupted all the time because of having to adjust the packs. Last day it was already better ( on flat at least 😁)
I have very limited connection here but I post some pictures to Instagram, tuomas. kauko is my name there.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the update! Yes, normal I think if you are new, to use the first few days to get things so that they will ride properly. 


I didn't see any breast straps or breaching on your rig. Is the area mountainous?


I understand about the internet connection. we would love an update from time to time. And pictures when you get back to civilization!


----------



## Patakonia (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi! We rode about 7 weeks ( had to take a lot of stops though). Now I'm heading to Chile and gonna continue there with other set of horses ( sold my horses here in Argentina).
I think I will not use those boxes anymore. For sure they have good qualities but 15 kg weight and I didn't find it suoer easy to get them to stay in place when it was a lot of hills


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've used the boxes when we pack into bear country. There I need a Bear Proof way to store food. Which my boxes provided. But for most hunting/camping I just throw canvas bags on and use them. The softer bags are easier to pack. The hard sided boxes don't mold as easily to odd sided cargo.


----------

